

Why All The Hype About Ruby On Rails?  - followmylee
http://www.gamedev.net/topic/643565-why-all-the-hype-about-ruby-on-rails/

======
MrBra
So? Did you like that guy's opinion on what he thinks RoR weaknesses are? Or
why post this here? What's your personal opinion if you have used RoR ?

